
Two decades after Columbine, Parkland educators and police still weren’t ready - smacktoward
http://projects.sun-sentinel.com/2018/sfl-parkland-school-shooting-critical-moments/
======
Bucephalus355
Some of the actions taken at Parkland were unacceptable.

One thing I want to point out though is that in the US we have, not
surprisingly, the quickest and best active shooter response of anyone in the
world.

I would encourage you to look at 2011 Norway Island Attack (which they are in
the process of making a movie about).

Things that happen:

1\. Bomb goes off in downtown Oslo, killing 8.

2\. No national emergency is declared, the Oslo police do not request
assistance from any other department, federal gov, etc.

3\. The public is not advised to shelter in place and business continues
normally throughout the nation officially.

4\. 90 minutes later a call comes in from a small island about 40 miles from
Oslo.

5\. Oops! Police don't have any helicopter to reach it, because the single
helicopter Norway police has is having a maintenance issue that day and was
already grounded.

6\. Police drive to the town right by the island and grab a boat and go to
Island.

7\. Oops! Wrong island.

8\. 90 minutes later they reach the island. Even with the water barrier, US
response would have been in the single minutes.

9\. 77 people were killed. Of the 69 who were murdered, the bullets were
filled with liquid nicotine to also poison.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Norway_attacks](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Norway_attacks)

This saddens me so much I can't even bear to watch the movie coming out about
it: [https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/10/22-july-
netflix...](https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/10/22-july-netflix-
review)

~~~
bigiain
> in the US we have, not surprisingly, the quickest and best active shooter
> response of anyone in the world.

That is both admirable, and immensely immensely sad...

